# Florida and fleas!



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We are in FL for a bit of time (left MN in -17 degree temperatures)...and for the FIRST TIME EVER, Barney has fleas! I discovered a couple of them about 6 days ago (picked those suckers off pretty quick too)...called the local vet here on Anna Maria Island and they suggested I purchase a bottle of Adams Flea and Tick Mist...assured me it was safe for wee dogs...used it as directed and Barney was not himself for 2 days....got him groomed (the lady SHAVED him!!!!) yesterday and he is still scratching. I can't see any fleas this morning (did get one off his head near his eyes yesterday, right after getting him home from the groomers), and will be able to reapply his normal Advantage Plus tomorrow. He has been using the Advantage stuff for a year now (my old vet always used Sentinel, but the new doc said Advantage was better)....I itch like crazy (can't see any bites or fleas on either my hubby or myself, so think this is all mental for me)....so, WHAT DO IT DO IF THE ADVANTAGE DOESN'T TAKE CARE OF ANY NEW FLEAS?

We leave for home on April 5th ... I won't use any Adams spray again...can see the fleas on his "did I tell you the groomer shaved him and he looks so teeny and not very handsome at the moment"...lots of baths with Dawn?...

My poor wee dog!

Thanks, in advance, for any suggestions...sand fleas, ugh!

Marge and Barney, vacationing in FL right now!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Marge go to http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1622&highlight=fleas, lots of good advice. I can really feel for you. Smarty had never scratched and once she had the fleas she has not stopped scratching one place or another, even though she no longer has them. I spot sprayed her with the Adams, as I could not catch the fleas. Good luck.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Guess no new suggestions available!*

I am guessing there are no new suggestions for flea control around...I read the other thread on the subject and it seems it is only a comparison of Advantix and Frontline product.

I think we will go back to using Sentinel if our new vet agrees!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know about the fleas that are actually on the dog but to rid the yard and carpet of fleas I understand food grade diatomacious earth (not sure of the spelling) does the trick. It's the food grade of the DE used in swimming pool filters. It dries the fleas out. I hate fleas and dread the day I ever have to deal with them on the girls.
Elaine mixes a little Dawn in with the shampoo and has good luck with it.

Good luck.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Marge, I feel for you! I have been there and done that! I visited family down in Florida a while ago and my Shihtzu (didn't have Maddy then) got fleas. I had treated her with Frontline before we left MN. I noticed her scratching on the 3rd day. Took a close look at her and saw the FLEAS! She was 6 mo. old at the time and I was worried about reactions from different flea treatments. I gave her several baths with different flea shampoos (they just moved up to her face and around her eyes). I did not want to bring the fleas home with us. So a day before I was going home (MN) I stopped at a Vet and they told me about Capstar http://www.capstar.novartis.us/dog/en/label.shtml . This pill starts to kill the fleas in 30 minutes. I cleaned out her crate real good and washed her bedding. And after her last potty at the airport I gave it to her. When we got home I went over her with the flea comb and I did not find one live flea. I never noticed any type of reaction from this med either! I would use this product again in the same circumstances! Good luck! I got the itches as well just thinking about those darn things!

Paula


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Thanks Paula!*

We took Barney to a groomer on Wednesday and he was SHAVED!!!! I asked for a puppy cut, but sure didn't get what I expected...groomer said that means different things in different parts of the country...Barney looks so tiny and frail without his fluffy vanilla coat! It is easy to check for fleas though!

Anyway, I keep looking and even though he scratches once in a while, I haven't found any fleas since his bath...if I find any, I will find a vet that will prescribe Capstar...sounds like a great way to get rid of the fleas.

I trimmed up his eyes and around his mouth this afternoon...he looked like a schnauzer or terrier and my hubby and I decided I couldn't make him look worse, so out came the scissors. He is such a sweet little guy ...so glad hair grows back rather quickly.

Where in MN are you from? We live in Shoreview (Twin City area, north side).

Thanks again for the Capstar suggestion.

Marge


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marge, when Pablo had fleas (guessing a total of 25, so I guess not too many) he'd still scratch for a few days after I couldn't find any. This is most likely due to the bites that still itch even after the darn useless buggers are dead. I'm itching all over again and could uke: when I think about it...


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Maryam, You are probably right...I sure can't seem to find any fleas on him this morning. 

I have been "trimming" his face this morning...the groomer here just simply shaved his body and left his face and ears long and I want to try to even things out. He will be lucky if I don't mess him up even more, but is sitting quite still and looking at me with his huge brown eyes, as if to say, "please Mom, can't you get it right this time?" 

All in all, not a good week for Barney, but hair grows and we continue to adore our little boy and hope we have the flea problem solved. Thanks again for your comment.

Marge


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marge, I'm sorry to hear about the Florida fleas deciding Barney is a great host. What a pain! While we were in the Dominican Republic, we had sand fleas at the beach when it had just rained or when it got really cloudy and I hated it! I can't imagine having dogs there and having to deal with the bugs. 

I feel for you....... So sorry about the shave too! Poor baby.  I hope you get control of the fleas before heading home. You still have a few weeks so good luck!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Try Comfortis, it's a pill that kills fleas instantly on the dog then protects for a month. I live in Florida and this works for me, also, I highly advise to spray your yard because one flea can multiply quickly. You have to do it again in ten days, then you should have the problem under control. You can buy the spray at home depot or we do have professionals who will spray your yard, ours charged $150.00 for two sprayings, this killed fleas and ticks. I also recommend you bathe your dog at least once a week until the problem is gone.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

This group is the best place for support! Thanks to everyone for their encouragement and suggestions. I will write down Comfortis and ask our vet at home in MN about it when we take Mr B in for his yearly check once we get home. His birthday (3) will be on April 22 and we will be home by then, so fleas shouldn't be a problem till later in the spring and summer months, when MN begins to produce lots of wee critters that make us scratch!

I haven't noticed much scratching today...his morning trim has made him look more normal to us and so we will watch him get fluffy and soft while we enjoy the final couple of weeks of warmth!

We send hugs to all who care enough to be there for those in need! I hope I can return the favor someday soon!

Marge


----------

